
Nuitka – A Python Compiler - hazz
http://nuitka.net/pages/overview.html
======
skybagle
Would be great if they'd also fix Python's dreadful non-threadsafe C API. The
GIL and all the global variables impede multiple independent interpreter
instance performance.

------
fiatjaf
I don't understand it. Am I supposed to be able to create standalone
executables with this? How?

~~~
wodenokoto
Yes. You can compile to .exe files.

>The resulting binary still depends on CPython and used C >extension modules
being installed.

> If you want to be able to copy it to another machine, > use --standalone and
> copy the created program.dist directory > and execute the program.exe put
> inside.

[http://nuitka.net/doc/user-manual.html#use-case-1-program-
co...](http://nuitka.net/doc/user-manual.html#use-case-1-program-compilation-
with-all-modules-embedded)

~~~
fiatjaf
Thank you.

